# East Bay River 12/26 & Navarre Bridge 12/27



## MC Yak (Nov 16, 2014)

Fished East Bay River 12/26 from 12pm-4pm, nada! But I did see a gentleman land a fat striper. 

Went in search of my 1st sheepshead on 12/27 from 8am-11am. I did manage to pop my cherry with 2 sheepies. The first one was camera shy & flopped out of the yak as I was fumbling to take a picture. So, the second one didn't get his photo taking until I got back home.
1st fish was 15 or 16 inches, 2nd one measured 20.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Way to bust it!! I'm still trying lol


----------



## PaulB (Nov 3, 2014)

Great pic of the sheephead's teeth.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Cherry didn't get popped! Gotta hold it up to your ear for the cherry poppin' 

Nice sheep!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice sheepie photos. 

Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice one !


----------

